# Bringing Back Aged Fiberglass



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello all, if this thread has been previously started, please point me in the right direction as I couldn't see one but I find it hard to believe it hasn't already been discussed.

I just bought a 2004 26RS and while the interior is in good shape, the exterior needs some love. I have some pretty seriouus staining as well the fiberglass looks as though it's never been cleaned or waxed, it is flat white instead of being polished.

Can anyone offer insight into what works best to remove the dirt stains as well as bring back the shine on the fiberglass? I just got it home last night at 11:15 so I haven't done anything to it yet. I'll obviously start with a wash but in the past when I've tried to bring back the shine on something that has gone flat, the wax just grabs onto the flat surface and looks worse.

Thanks in advance,

Kelly


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I have used this Gel Gloss product with great success. It does a good job of removing any stubborn black streaks that wouldn't come off with the regular wash and it removes the oxidization which leaves a great like new shine. In addition to being available in the link I provided, I usually pick it up at my local RV dealer.


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

H2oSprayer said:


> I have used this Gel Gloss product with great success. It does a good job of removing any stubborn black streaks that wouldn't come off with the regular wash and it removes the oxidization which leaves a great like new shine. In addition to being available in the link I provided, I usually pick it up at my local RV dealer.


Great, thanks Chris. I'll see if my local dealer has it.

Cheers,

Kelly


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Places that sell boats have a lot of good stuff.

Kevin


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Can't help on the fiberglass, but wanted to say congrats on finally finding what you wanted!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

For black streaks - I use the RV Black Streak & Bug Remove by Thetford - the label indicates its safe for fiberglass.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

The gelcoat chalks from UV exposure. If you want to spend the time, it can be buffed out with rubbing compound and will
look brand new.


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

I used a 3M product called Marine Cleaner and Wax on my old 1991 trailer when I was selling it to put a good foot forward and it worked great. I got it from a marine dealer. sure made a difference for the sale as it looked almost new instead of 15 years old.

I am going to use it on the front of my 2006 OB cap as it gets plenty of wear and tear. Took about 2 hours today to get all the bugs and gut and tar off the front today after my trip back from Florida. This process I think takes off any finish as well. I think putting this stuff on will make future clean up easier as well.

I put it on with a cloth and then polish it off with a car orbital waxer thingy.

Good luck.


----------

